# Aggresion from 9 week old pup?



## Alfie (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, we've just had a cockapoo pup, had him since 7 weeks, (the vet thought this was early to leave his mother) - seemed to have settled in really well, he does sometimes seem quite aggressive when playing, (most of the time he's a lovely affectionate pup, good natured) we're wondering what we should do, as we've have read many different opinions on this, some saying to ignore him completely, some saying to make short snappy noises at him indicating he's done wrong. We move our hands away, but he seems to lunge and leap for whatever body parts nearest!

We love him to bits, and like I said, most of the time he's a really sweet natured pup, but does tend to go through these mad phases for maybe 30minutes. We're just wondering if what the vet says was right, and that' he's left his mother too soon. (We have two older children who play with the dog quite a lot, and we haven't obviously excersised him yet and he's not fully innoculated, we're also feeding him quite a bit of chicken, could this perhaps lead to some over-zealous play?)

Thanks!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Personally, I think anything before 8 weeks is too early, but it shouldn't be too bad unless its before 5 weeks! I would try when he nips yell "ow" really loud, enough to really startle him, then look angry and storm away. If he lunges at your heels when you walk away yell ow again and completely leave the room. If he cries wait and don't go back in until he stops for at least 30 seconds. Do this when he bites accidentally as well. Hope this helps! It may take a while before yous see any progress. Jersey is a little agressive as well but it will improve. Good luck!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, at 7 weeks its not agression. i agree with your vet puppys realy should be with mum for that extra week, some breeders keep them till 12 weeks. they learn off their litter mates like biting hurts, then its up to you to keep that up with the pup. 

pulling your hand away quickly wont help it just brings in pray drive, dogs like to chase, your hand moving fast is fun for them. the yelping heps, but for me the best ting was if the puppy mouths me i refuse to take my hand out of their mouth till they realy pull back. its basicly taking the controle away. if they want to mouth me i deside when they get to let go and they dont like it, this makes it not fun any more. 


whats your pups name, cant wait to see photos.


----------



## Alfie (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks very much for your replies, really helpful , wish i had known more about th elength of time spent with mother , would have insisted he had stayef for another week 

Piccies on the way


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Idealy a pup should leave no earlier them eight weeks. The time around it is crucial for their bite inhibition training from other dogs. 

How much chicken/food ration does he get daily? While good meats are ok, you have to watch giving to much and thus giving him a incomplete diet. 

A puppies energy spiking into a crazy fit a few times a day is totally normal, and to be expected. Liked no, but there is so far no way to stop it lol.

Helpful link: http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_BiteInhibition.php


----------

